# Dover



## HUCK (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats to OC assassins GC and 3EYZ RC locals showing the tv stars what time it is!!!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Huck. We missed you! Hope your feeling better


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats Dan


----------

